# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML - Faqja nuk shfaqet mirë në Firefox

## FlashMx

Pershendetje

Kam programuar nje websajt me programin DreamWaver. Kam perdorur gjuhen PHP si gjuhe programimi dhe shfetuesin internet explorer per te pare se si eshte bere dizenjimi. Problemi qendron se kur e shoh ne internet explorer me del xham fare, kurse ne mozilla shperndahet neper faqe dhe prishet komplet.
Kam perdorur tabela per te paraqitur informacionin.
Nese keni mundesi me jepni nje ide se si mund tja bej qe ta rregulloj kete gabim..
Ky eshte linku i sajtit:

www.ikratv-alb.net

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## cunimartum

mos perdor tables per layout ...
perdor elementet mbajtes si div etj ...
tables nuk kane ate funksionalitet

----------


## edspace

Për mendimin tim, tabelat janë më të lehta. Po të përdorje etiketat div, do kishe probleme të tjera me CSS. Problemi kryesor që ke në lidhje me Firefox është *nowrap* që ke përdorur në rreshtat më poshtë: 



```
<td background="NewPhotos/viza-ne-mes.gif" height="18" nowrap="nowrap">
...
<td height="19" align="right" valign="bottom" nowrap class="style2">
<img src="NewPhotos/viza-poshte.gif" width="659" height="20"></td>
```

nowrap nuk e lë tekstin të thyhet në disa rreshta, prandaj ke probleme me Firefox. Po t'i heqësh ato, pamja midis FF dhe IE është gati njësoj. Duhet vetëm të vendosësh një ngjyrë sfondi (bgolor) në një nga tabelat. 

Si për FF dhe IE ka ca shtesa që të ndihmojnë me dizajnin e faqes. Kërko në google për "web developer addon". Do të ndihmojnë shumë në gjetjen e gabimeve, ndryshimet në çast, css, etj.

----------


## FlashMx

Faleminderit per ndihmen ..aty eshte me te vertete problemi tek nowrap.
Shyqyr qe kemi forumin se me te vertete na ka nxjerre nga situata sa here.

----------

